
Your Middle-Aged Brain Is Not on the Decline - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/2016/03/15/469822325/forget-about-it-your-middle-aged-brain-is-not-on-the-decline
======
sushid
I'm a bit disappointed in the article. The author explains the tests they use
to measure her supposed increase in intelligence and how in many cases, older
"brains" are preferable in various professions (e.g. the Supreme Court,
surgery (possibly), air traffic controller) but doesn't really talk about any
practical changes in her life.

Rather she talks about how she still forgets the keys. So is there no
perceived difference after her $64,000 experiment?

------
tryitnow
Why is 50 considered "middle age"? That implies life expectancy of 100.

I would say 40 is middle age.

Regardless, I applaud the work on trying to increase fluid intelligence. It's
a truly hard problem and if humanity can crack it we would all be better off
for it.

Sometimes we focus so much on AI that we forget that we already have about 7
billion human intelligences, most of which are severely underutilized.

